# They were moving this weekend



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That cold front really got them moving this weekend, a saw deer every day. I had a lot of young little bucks everywhere, and had a huge 8 point come out Saturday, but he was hot on a doe and I couldn't get him to stop. I did manage to get a fat little spike Sunday morning for the freezer Sunday. 37 yds right through the heart with a G5 Monotec and he still ran over 200yds before going down. When I checked my game camera I had a picture of a little six point under my feeder with me up in my ladder stand. I need to lose some weight or find fatter tree to hide my silhouette better.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Last one is a cool pic. Good job on the spike.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the spike! 37 yards?! I don't think I can even see that far ... haha.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

man that last pic is cool. And congrats on filling the freezer. What county you hunt in? Im wondering if our deer started rutting yet were in robertson county


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hardhead34 said:


> man that last pic is cool. And congrats on filling the freezer. What county you hunt in? Im wondering if our deer started rutting yet were in robertson county


 Houston County in Crockett. I'm not sure if the rut really started, but all the bucks I saw were running doe.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good spiker, good eatin' meat there!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good job on the spike, I'll bet the ***** love you....WW


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

hardhead34 said:


> man that last pic is cool. And congrats on filling the freezer. What county you hunt in? Im wondering if our deer started rutting yet were in robertson county


Not sure if they are rutting, but my dad was up at the property this weekend, robertson county as well, and said they saw a lot of deer. They were moving, but it seems like that was happening a lot of places with this cool front yall must have got.


----------



## Relief (Oct 15, 2006)

*Poor little Deer, wife gives me a hard time, about Bambi.*

He is a young one, wonder what he would be at 5 or 6 years.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Relief said:


> He is a young one, wonder what he would be at 5 or 6 years.


I would have shot that spike all day long. Good one to take. Even better sausage..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Relief said:


> He is a young one, wonder what he would be at 5 or 6 years.


 He would of been a 17" long spike!! :question:

Perfect deer to take out of the herd, and great table fare!!


----------

